# How serious are you?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Another frivolous FB quiz - How serious are you?

I got:

You are 75% serious, that makes you Just Serious Enough.

When it comes to seriousness, you've been known to straddle the fence. You can laugh with the jokers one minute and get serious with the philosophers the next. You love a good time as much as anybody, but you know that hard work isn't fun.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

> *How Serious Are You?*
> You are 45% serious, that makes you a Responsible Jokster.
> 
> For the most part, life is a big party to you. But you've also been known to abandon the party when you need to get something done. You love to joke, laugh, play, and enjoy life. But you also know how to get serious when life demands it.


True!........................

/ptr


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I got:

_You are 53% serious, that makes you a Responsible Jokster.

For the most part, life is a big party to you. But you've also been known to abandon the party when you need to get something done. You love to joke, laugh, play, and enjoy life. But you also know how to get serious when life demands it.

_Really? My wife says I never get serious...


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

60% - Also just serious enough.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

68% - just serious enough. 'When it comes to seriousness, you've been known to straddle the fence. You can laugh with the jokers one minute and get serious with the philosophers the next. You love a good time as much as anybody, but you know that hard work isn't fun.'

So I must be mellowing. A school report when I was ten praised my accomplishments but criticised me for being 'a little too serious'. And I spent my teens having people tell me helpfully, 'Cheer up - it may never happen!' :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

18% 


I have to say, this thing is a load of ********. I am so serious. All the time.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I got stopped at Question 3 - I've never seen any of those films (I have never watched a _'movie'_ in my life!)

I guess that gets me dismissed as being 'way too serious'? :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ made a guess at Q3 .... now halted at Q8! 

Boo!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I got stopped at Question 3 - I've never seen any of those films (I have never watched a _'movie'_ in my life!)
> 
> I guess that gets me dismissed as being 'way too serious'? :lol:


I hadn't seen any of those! So I picked Gandhi just because he seems like a pretty cool guy to hang out with and watch a movie.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I picked Gandhi because it's the only one I'd seen & the others sounded ghastly anyway.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

"Responsible Jokester - For the most part, life is a big party to you. But you've also been known to abandon the party when you need to get something done. You love to joke, laugh, play, and enjoy life. But you also know how to get serious when life demands it." 

This quiz didn't peg me. I think it was the question about alcohol. I don't drink, so I had to lie. Or maybe not drinking alcohol is what's holding me back. Maybe the world needs another besotted party animal.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 18%
> 
> I have to say, this thing is a load of ********. I am so serious. All the time.


Why so serious?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> So I must be mellowing. A school report when I was ten praised my accomplishments but criticised me for being 'a little too serious'. And I spent my teens having people tell me helpfully, 'Cheer up - it may never happen!' :lol:


I used to get that too. For the best part of 30 years I've been wracking (sp?) my brain for a suitably crushing rejoinder, but none has yet occurred to me. The instinctive response is along the lines of '***** off you w*nker, my facial expression is none of your business' but sadly I'm far too well bred/uptight to get into a public slanging match with random idiots! How did you deal with this sort of thing?


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I know it's only a clickbait site, but I'm quite surprised by that. I was fully expecting something more along the lines of:* You are 99% a greetin' faced b*****d.*


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> View attachment 56946
> 
> 
> I know it's only a clickbait site, but I'm quite surprised by that. I was fully expecting something more along the lines of:* You are 99% a greetin' faced b*****d.*


If you'd told it you were called Abraham de Lacy Giuseppe Casey Thomas O'Malley, you would have got that as well as total bampot.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Responsible Jokester for me (55%).

Three of the movies were comedies, so I'm trying to figure out how that was scored. I voted for Caddyshack. I mean, Gandhi was an important film and all that, but Caddyshack was funnier.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

I got 45% serious. Apparently I'm a responsible jokester! Does this mean jokes are my responsibility? :lol:


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Responsible Jokester for me (55%).
> 
> Three of the movies were comedies, so I'm trying to figure out how that was scored. I voted for Caddyshack. I mean, Gandhi was an important film and all that, but Caddyshack was funnier.


I picked Caddyshack too. It's hysterical. Ghandi might be the more important film but Caddyshack is more fun!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Taggart said:


> If you'd told it you were called Abraham de Lacy Giuseppe Casey Thomas O'Malley, you would have got that as well as total bampot.


So many already do. But I don't care.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Had to take the test twice to get into Johnny Knoxville territory : commited goofball. :lol:


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

*are 40% serious, that makes you a Responsible Jokster*

_"For the most part, life is a big party to you.
But you've also been known to abandon the party
when you need to get something done."_

how do they know all these about me? hahaha


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> I used to get that too. For the best part of 30 years I've been wracking (sp?) my brain for a suitably crushing rejoinder, but none has yet occurred to me. The instinctive response is along the lines of '***** off you w*nker, my facial expression is none of your business' but sadly I'm far too well bred/uptight to get into a public slanging match with random idiots! How did you deal with this sort of thing?


I was too shy in my teens to do anything but mutter something deprecatory; now I'd tend to say something like '_Cheer up, it may never happen_? But it *already has*! My house has burned down, I have a court case pending, and I've lost sixteen relatives to the Bubonic Plague', just to make them feel *really* bad.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

> *You are 73% serious, that makes you Just Serious Enough.*
> 
> _When it comes to seriousness, you've been known to straddle the fence. You can laugh with the jokers one minute and get serious with the philosophers the next. You love a good time as much as anybody, but you know that hard work isn't fun._


Just about right I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2014)

As beholden by Taggart, I did the test and I got 2.75% : "You are seriously out of order and foolish. Do not, under any circumstances, attempt such a test again, loser!" 
Well, I say!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey, my real name is Abraham de Lacy von Webern Giuseppe Casey Sofia Gubaidulina Thomas O'Malley - you almost guessed it!*

I got:



> You are 55% serious, that makes you a Responsible Jokster.
> For the most part, life is a big party to you. But you've also been known to abandon the party when you need to get something done. You love to joke, laugh, play, and enjoy life. But you also know how to get serious when life demands it.


I'm guessing you need a Taggart-like 75% to aspire ever to be a Moderator. I might as well give up hope now. *sigh*

*Drat - beaten to the joke by mirepoix! (see his new tagline)


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

> You are 45% serious, that makes you a Responsible Jokester.
> 
> For the most part, life is a big party to you. But you've also been known to abandon the party when you need to get something done. You love to joke, laugh, play, and enjoy life. But you also know how to get serious when life demands it.


And most of my seriousness is saved for academics. Here, I don't see the point in taking every discussion on the other boards seriously; either because I already find the topic dumb, or not dumb but still pointless, but also because nothing anyone says there will make a big difference in the long run.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

You are 20% serious, that makes you a Committed Goofball.

Maybe someday you'll find a purpose in life that will get you off the couch, but for now, life is too much fun to let seriousness interrupt. Goals and missions sound boring to you and are nowhere near as much fun as jokes and parties.

Strange test... Most people who know me (who don't actually) would totally disagree.

I think I understand the result. The questions were designed (obviously) from the human perspective, and I am usually "bemused" by human life. But it's also somewhat correct from my perspective, or rather it's both correct and incorrect and also neither at the same time.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> I used to get that too. For the best part of 30 years I've been wracking (sp?) my brain for a suitably crushing rejoinder, but none has yet occurred to me. The instinctive response is along the lines of '***** off you w*nker, my facial expression is none of your business' but sadly I'm far too well bred/uptight to get into a public slanging match with random idiots! How did you deal with this sort of thing?


When I was an angry young man and some twit I didn't know would say, "Smile!" I would respond, "Why don't you smile? It'll be easier for me to kick your teeth down your throat!."

That seemed to scratch their itch for butting into my business. Good thing I'm a cool, calm, and happy person now!

V


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh yeah, the test said I'm dead F#$%ing serious!

V


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Fifty seven percent


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Bored so took the test.
"You are 38% serious, that makes you a Responsible Jokster."

I think I'm pretty serious though. I just don't believe in planning weekends, gatherings, vacations, etc - just go whichever way wind blows. Life should be free and less responsibilities.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> I used to get that too. For the best part of 30 years I've been wracking (sp?) my brain for a suitably crushing rejoinder, but none has yet occurred to me. The instinctive response is along the lines of '***** off you w*nker, my facial expression is none of your business' but sadly I'm far too well bred/uptight to get into a public slanging match with random idiots! How did you deal with this sort of thing?


I feel exactly the same as you do. My reply is along the lines of "I can't help what my face looks like - I've got the face that God gave me" - that usually shuts them up


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Not so serious that I don't wake up in the middle of the night. Life is too short to take things too seriously. A simple life with good art makes all the difference.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This quiz flattered me unnecessarily. If it were more accurate, my result would've been, "Dude, you need to relax so bad. Just find a place where marijuana is legal and stay there for about six weeks while you readjust your perspective."


----------

